

Here's a little dentistry hack I did. - timinman

First off, I don't recommend anyone try doing your own dentistry based on my experience.<p>I had a dark, tea-stained porcelain cap on one of my front teeth.  It was really starting to look bad, so I did some online searches hoping to learn how to bleach it to match my other teeth.  I was disappointed to learn that you can't. I finally decided that what my cap needed was to be polished, so I inserted a pencil point-side-down into a cordless drill and spun the eraser to polish it (being careful not to rub against my natural teeth or gums).  It took about 30 seconds and completely removed the discoloration.
======
atgm
If you'd accidentally rubbed the metal eraser binding on a tooth while doing
that, it probably would have done some damage.

How did it taste?

~~~
timinman
Yeah. It was a nice full eraser and it really didn't wear much. There wasn't
really a taste, or bits to spit out or anything.

------
hammock
How much damage would it actually cause if you hit a real tooth? Dentists
polish people's teeth all the time with fast spinny tools.

------
Pickhardt
Sounds like you probably removed the enamel. Lack of enamel can cause tooth
decay. Although you have a cap, which could protect you. Still, did you think
about that?

Did you at least discuss with a dentist first?!

~~~
simon_
He removed the enamel from his artificial cap?

------
veb
What the fuck man? You've got balls of steel.

